# dura ace 9000/ultegra 6800 vs 7900/6700



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Do people find the hoods smaller and shifters easier to grab around or are we talking small difference?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

From what I've heard, the Ultegra 6800 is very close to Dura Ace this year. I had a Bianchi Infinito with Ultegra 6700 and they were very similar to the D.A. levers.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

adjtogo said:


> From what I've heard, the Ultegra 6800 is very close to Dura Ace this year. I had a Bianchi Infinito with Ultegra 6700 and they were very similar to the D.A. levers.


Thanks, but i was more interested to hear about how the hand grips compare
6700 vs 6800 
or
7900 vs 9000


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> Thanks, but i was more interested to hear about how the hand grips compare
> 6700 vs 6800
> or
> 7900 vs 9000


From what I've heard the 6800 hand grips are very close to the new Dura Ace handgrips. That's what i meant.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Do the 6800 brakes pull more cable relative to the lever action than the previous Ultegra?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Srode said:


> Do the 6800 brakes pull more cable relative to the lever action than the previous Ultegra?



I think ratio is still the same 1:1.3


----------



## bent_finger (Jan 23, 2009)

OP. I just bought a full Ultegra 6800 group cause I had to replace the shifters on one of my 6700 equipped bikes.

To answer your original question.
The hoods on 6800 are slightly narrower at the base (where it meets the bar tops).
Exactly same dimensions at the tip (where you grip the levers).

On one of my other bikes I have 6700 levers with ODI hudz grips. The texture, width, ergonomics and grip of the 6700 shifters with hudz are almost exactly the same as the 
ultegra 6800 hoods. 

The internals of the 6800 hoods are much less exposed and the look is cleaner at that point. The shift cables enter and exit the hoods with much less twists and turns (and I think this contributes to the slicker shifting).

Brake actuation is EXACTLY the same. Lever length and outward cant is virtually the same.
Brake feel and performance seems the same (tested in the wet this morning... 45mins ride each). But I have got SwissStops pads on my 6700 bike.

Shifting of the 6800 is different. In that it is smoother (slicker), with a slightly more definite click(feedback). The point where you hear and feel the feedback is also more immediate (almost as soon as you move the lever).
With 6700, the lever travels for slightly longer before you get engagement feedback (click).

You can move up 3 cogs for one lever throw with 6800.
You can move up 2 cogs for one lever throw with 6700.
The travel distance with the lever throw to achieve the above is the same for both groups.
The travel distance of the lever throw to move up one cog is less for the 6800, as the feedback is more immediate.

I find that the reliability of the shift is the same for both 6700 and 6800 (front and rear shifting). But then I ALWAYS use front mech chain guards.

I find the shift feedback and engagement of the 6800 levers feels the same as with DA 7801 shifters (which I have on my steel bike).

*** I feel that the ONLY reason to upgrade from 6700 to 6800 will be to get 11spd or ability to move up 3 cogs per throw (as with Shimano shifters pre-6700/7900 series).

You can change the 6700 grips to ODI hudz to get the ergonomics of 6800.
You can install the new Dura Ace 9000 polymer coated cables to get the slickness of the 6800 shifting and braking.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

bent_finger said:


> OP. I just bought a full Ultegra 6800 group cause I had to replace the shifters on one of my 6700 equipped bikes.
> 
> To answer your original question.
> The hoods on 6800 are slightly narrower at the base (where it meets the bar tops).
> ...


I've used both, I find the shifting better on the 6800. Braking modulation feels a little better to me, shifting is much smoother but for me the new shifters seem to allow for better hand positioning. Personally I think the increased number of gears has become a rediculous quest and feel these guys are now jumping the shark. Frankly I thought 9 gears was more than plenty and the move to 10 & 11 gears came at the expense of adding the trim feature, which I never used on my 6500 but have to use mid-way on the newer gear sets. I don't use all 11 gears, and doubt I ever will, I tend to focus on several gear ratios most of the time.


----------



## bent_finger (Jan 23, 2009)

Trek_5200 said:


> I've used both, I find the shifting better on the 6800. Braking modulation feels a little better to me, shifting is much smoother but for me the new shifters seem to allow for better hand positioning. Personally I think the increased number of gears has become a rediculous quest and feel these guys are now jumping the shark. Frankly I thought 9 gears was more than plenty and the move to 10 & 11 gears came at the expense of adding the trim feature, which I never used on my 6500 but have to use mid-way on the newer gear sets. I don't use all 11 gears, and doubt I ever will, I tend to focus on several gear ratios most of the time.


Yes shifting is smoother, but I suggest that this is due to the polymer coated inner cables which can be bought after market. 

I shall be keeping the groupset.... Feels more like DA 7800 which is no bad thing. 
Just in my view there is no overwhelming advantage to justify ditching 6700 installation for 6800. It's not the quantum leap that some are suggesting.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rear shifting is the same but the front shifting is very light and easy.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Our 2013 rental fleet is 6700 and our 2014 fleet is 6800. Right now we have both in use so every day aI work on and test ride many of each. Despite just being newer and fresher the rear shifting does seem better on the 6800. More defined indexing. I had no issues with the 6700 front derailleur and I'm not a fan of the 6800. It moves the cage less from one end to the other so it's very hard to get no rubbing in small ring & 1st and also big ring & 11th. Some people (cross-chainers) like the new trim positions in the front shifter but with the 6700 I could acheive no rub in both small ring & 8th and big ring & 2nd without having to click the font shifter to trim the derailleur. That's all the cross- chaining I think someone should need.


----------

